# Any tips on getting over a fear of bolting?



## Dawny (10 April 2017)

So at my current riding school we're lucky enough to have a gallop track, and now that the weather is getting nicer we are being allowed to canter around it on my evening lessons.
 The slight problem is I'm terrified of my horse bolting.
 I've been riding for roughly four years, but because I started older than most and was lucky enough to be able to really throw myself into it (two lessons a week, loaning after a few months ect.) I have now found myself in the advanced group at a riding school aimed towards intermediate to advanced riders. Its tough to say the least.
  I genuinely love being in my class and I'm able to hold my own -most of the time anyway- but I think because I got to where I am and the horses I'm riding so quickly I didn't develop the courage that pretty much everyone in my group has developed because of years of riding.
  Last summer I was riding somewhere different so didn't do this nor did I do XC (which I've never done before) but now that summer is almost here I know its coming. I know I could simply say I don't want to do it and that the instructors would be perfectly fine with it but I really want to give it ago, but my fear of horses bolting is really restricting me.
  To make matters somewhat worse, the horses at my riding school are not like typical riding school horses. Many are ex-eventers, ex-showhorses and ex-military, and are quite forward. There are a few plods but they are usually either already booked or older horses which the instructors don't like putting in the advanced lessons. I have two that I do really like but both are fairly sharp as it is and because I came over the winter I haven't had a chance to take them on the gallops yet. This has allowed my imagination to take over and now I'm really nervous to take them out.
  Let me just clarify that both the horses are safe and that, in all honesty, I don't have much to worry about but I still can't get over the fear that they are a second away from running off with me. I've always been quite a nervous rider as it is but in all other aspects it's improved, just not when it comes to bolting. What are some ways that will either relax me enough to just get on with it or that will be able to make me convince myself that I can handle it?
Thank you


----------



## ycbm (10 April 2017)

Ask if you can follow a horse that definitely will not kick, with a good rider on it,  and keep your horse behind that horse. That should give you the confidence that you need. Once you've done it, you'll probably become addicted to it, galloping is a real thrill  !


----------



## JillA (10 April 2017)

The secret of overcoming any problem is to have a plan as to what you will do if the worst happens. Run into a steady horse in front? Learn a one rein stop? Something you know you can do in the event it happens - that will give you the confidence to deal with the fear.


----------



## Beth206 (12 April 2017)

Totally agree with ycbm - once you have had a successful gallop you will want to go again! I have seen on a lot of forum posts that people swear by a few drops of rescue remedy on their tongue to help calm their nerves! 
Once you are nervous it becomes a vicious circle as you pass the nervous energy onto the horse - ride with a steady horse in front until you build confidence but most of all trust your ability as a rider.

Happy galloping


----------



## lamlyn2012 (12 April 2017)

This was one of my fears too. I had a very strong horse. 
I used to set myself small goals, eyeing up a tree or gateway or something in front of me and telling myself I would stop at that point. I focused on that point and invariably did manage to stop. I prefered to be by myself  without the company of another horse to worry about but if out with others I always felt more comfortable at the front as if behind she would pull to get to the front. 
Your riding school sounds great, lucky you.


----------



## Dawny (12 April 2017)

Thank you all for the advice, I think that going behind someone may be the way forward. Going to force myself to give it a try when the situation next arises. 

 It is a lovely riding school and I feel very lucky to be near it so hopefully I'll get the courage to enjoy it fully.


----------



## abbijay (13 April 2017)

I would speak to your instructor about it before the chance to gallop arises and explain your concerns and lack of experience. Ask them about the possibility of giving you a "steady eddie" for your first go on the track to give you initial confidence and then you can look to step up. 
You are highly unlikely to experience bolting from a decent riding school mount on its known canter track. What you might get is an enthusiastic horse taking you along rather than needing any riding forwards though. Contrary to others, on a riding school horse, I might ask to go first so that your horse is not "chasing" his friends up the track. Often the front horse is slightly less enthusiastic. 
Try to enjoy it though, the adrenaline of a gallop is somewhat addictive!


----------



## horselady (13 April 2017)

ycbm said:



			Ask if you can follow a horse that definitely will not kick, with a good rider on it,  and keep your horse behind that horse. That should give you the confidence that you need. Once you've done it, you'll probably become addicted to it, galloping is a real thrill  !
		
Click to expand...

This is very good advice!


----------

